
The parity of zero, the primality of two, and other mysteries - stared
https://www.daniellitt.com/blog/2017/7/18/the-parity-of-zero-the-primality-of-two-and-other-mysteries
======
gus_massa
> _There seems to be a weak relationship between time spent and the number of
> correct answers (though the people who answered almost everything wrong did
> so pretty slowly), but maybe this isn 't surprising._

How are the people that mark "None of the above" counted? It's very difficult
to not get at least one answer correctly by chance.

